# Public Bream Pond?



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife has never caught a bream and she always gets stuck babysitting the kids when me and my buddy go out on the local rivers. Just wondering if anyone has a pond that we could do some catch and release bream fishing in? Or a place where we can catch them off the bank on the river? Thanks.


----------

